
A Look at the Internal Memos of Twitch and Periscope - ggonweb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/18/can-the-past-help-a-vc-predict-the-future/
======
ryanobjc
anyone else notice that the blurring of that 5th memo about their
advertising/monetization efforts wasn't so good? Looks like CBS Interactive
was twitch's advertising partner. Additionally their 'premium' CPMs were as
high as $40. And the non-premium CPM were single digits. I couldn't quite make
out the percentage breakdown between premium vs non-premium ads. They were
both 2 figures. Once you have the percentages, it should be easy to
deconstruct an educated estimate of the revenue of twitch based on traffic
numbers from elsewhere.

Not sure it matters if this data is public or not, but it was interesting to
see such an easily guessable blurring.

------
Chefkoochooloo
I wonder if Periscope is an effective social site for businesses to interact
with customers.

~~~
GFischer
It's made some headway, but it's not specifically designed for that.

A "Periscope for Business" is exactly what my team is building, we applied to
Y Combinator with that idea :) , so far we've had fantastic response with our
early prototype.

I'm a bit worried about all the emphasis investors make on founders' public
archievments, I hope we can overcome that.

